# Laptop for After Effects, Photoshop, Light Gaming



## joshi.varun91 (May 18, 2014)

Hey guys,
Need pointers as i've totally lost touch of the whole laptop  configurations.
I had a HP DV6 1110ax , bought in 2008 which finally died last week. I still tried to get it repaired but the service guy told the proccy is gone, and even repairs wont make it last more than a month. He advised to buy a new one.
Had terrible heating issues , thought never had to take it to service center. Got it serviced twice since i bought it. But still not a HP, Dell fan.

As a hobby, i learnt After Effects, and used to add visual fx to videos, but my prev laptop (Turion X2, ATI 4650), took ages to render videos, even in 480p (720p took 6 hours for a 5 min video). 


I've filled out the questionnaire below.

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
35k (+- 2k) , Even that would be on EMI or loan from parents 

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Wanna use After Effects , photoshop with ease. Along with that watching videos/movies, programming, browsing.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eyeing for ?
My last laptop had AMD, ATI combo, and i heard <b>AMD=heating issues </b> , but dont have much idea.
Looking for: intel+nvidia this time

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Asus, (not much idea sorry)
b. Dislike: Dell, HP

Interested in: This


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution : HD preferred 
Battery back up : normal 3-4hrs
Purchase place: Anything/Anywhere. Can go to Bangalore to pick locally also.

Wanna purchase this in the coming week. As soon as possible.
USB 3.0 required.
Want this laptop to last another 4-5 years 

Thanks


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*

Dude this is best match for you!
(Business Class and reliable)
*www.flipkart.com/dell-vostro-14-v3...graph/p/itmdw2nhwafs3zwh?pid=COMDW2KBEGDPKDSY

Ticks all boxes!
Top line specs in this segment!
Check locally in market for bargain!

Vostro,i5 4210U,4GB RAM,2 GB Nvidia 820M,500 GB HDD.
You can install OS yourself right!

38.9k decent price!


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*



kunalgujarathi said:


> & you identify yourself as admin or what?
> 
> (Business Class and reliable)
> *www.flipkart.com/dell-vostro-14-v3...graph/p/itmdw2nhwafs3zwh?pid=COMDW2KBEGDPKDSY
> ...



Holy mother of god, this looks splendid. Actually it does tick all the boxes! 
The only thing is im a bit skeptical about Dell. I mean, have heard bad reviews about dell that it always faces some kind of failure (like hdd, mobo, proccy), but i guess we have bad reviews about a lot of companies.

Is there any detailed review of this particular model out there? Also, i'd really appreciate if you could check the Asus i mentioned. Biggest down on that i see is just 2 usb ports that too side by side. Heard locally you get that for 31-32k. Pretty good bargain, but im not sure about the processor or the gpu. Shed some light on it , please


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*



joshi.varun91 said:


> Holy mother of god, this looks splendid. Actually it does tick all the boxes!
> The only thing is im a bit skeptical about Dell. I mean, have heard bad reviews about dell that it always faces some kind of failure (like hdd, mobo, proccy), but i guess we have bad reviews about a lot of companies.
> 
> Is there any detailed review of this particular model out there? Also, i'd really appreciate if you could check the Asus i mentioned. Biggest down on that i see is just 2 usb ports that too side by side. Heard locally you get that for 31-32k. Pretty good bargain, but im not sure about the processor or the gpu. Shed some light on it , please



Asus is a downgrade to i3 3217U so forget your Photoshop & Aftereffects rendering!

I didn't find reviews but the combo is great as you won't get leading specs in any laptops!

As for Vostro line is considered it is a Business Class laptop.Dell has a legacy in manufacturing business class Laptops!
Don't worry it is a great laptop!


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*



kunalgujarathi said:


> Asus is a downgrade to i3 3217U so forget your Photoshop & Aftereffects rendering!
> 
> I didn't find reviews but the combo is great as you won't get leading specs in any laptops!
> 
> ...



hey thanks a lot for the suggestion. 
Last comparison please. Can you check this vs the dell ?


----------



## seamon (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*



joshi.varun91 said:


> hey thanks a lot for the suggestion.
> Last comparison please. Can you check this vs the dell ?



That's a very strong laptop. Go for it.
Also if you want the best laptop performance wise go for Samsung but I would rather not comment on build quality/ASS.


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*



seamon said:


> That's a very strong laptop. Go for it.
> Also if you want the best laptop performance wise go for Samsung but I would rather not comment on build quality/ASS.



So you mean the Lenovo is better than the dell ? Samsung which one  ? 
Gosh, this is becoming really confusing. Dell one looks really cool, since its 14 inches and pretty sturdy performance and build vise. Gonna buy in a day or two. Please advise


----------



## seamon (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*

Lenovo's main advantage is the CPU which is very strong. GPU wise the performance should be comparable to 820m(considering it is Fermi and not Maxwell which it should be).
IDK much about Samsung, just look for one which has a 'M' processor and GT 740m or AMD HD 8750M/8670M.

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> Asus is a downgrade to i3 3217U so forget your Photoshop & Aftereffects rendering!
> 
> I didn't find reviews but the combo is great as you won't get leading specs in any laptops!
> 
> ...



Lenovo has a legacy of manufacturing Business laptop, not Dell. -.-


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*

So it boils down to Lenovo G500 vs Dell Vostro 14 V3446.

So then, which to go for ? I just checked the video of the dell on youtube, looks very business,elegant types (my preference) and its 14 inches. 
But which would be best for rendering videos/multitasking etc ?


----------



## seamon (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*

Lenovo G500


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*



joshi.varun91 said:


> So it boils down to Lenovo G500 vs Dell Vostro 14 V3446.
> 
> So then, which to go for ? I just checked the video of the dell on youtube, looks very business,elegant types (my preference) and its 14 inches.
> But which would be best for rendering videos/multitasking etc ?



Performance-Lenovo as AMD is good with Rendering!

Battery Life and overall build-Dell

Right lenovo does has legacy as it inherited it from IBM.
But Dell as a company in business line has improved tremendously!


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*

wow this is difficult. Im leaning more towards Lenovo now just because there are many reviews available and many youtube videos. The dell is the latest model, and i couldnt even find its proccy benchmark results. 
I'm most probably gonna buy it tomorrow or day after. So untill then, im open to more suggestions and clarifications.

Still in doubt between Lenovo and Dell. 

PS: parents informed me about some complaint between lenovo and snapdeal, and in the other thread there is snapdeal vs dell thing going on. So snapdeal is a big no no ? Should i go look for local purchase rather than online one ? Any benefits of that ?


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*

Stick to a local seller than online ones for Lenovo. They have done warranty issues I suppose


----------



## seamon (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*

Lenovo Processor>>>Dell Processor.

I would suggest you buy offline.


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*



tanmaymohan said:


> Stick to a local seller than online ones for Lenovo. They have done warranty issues I suppose





seamon said:


> Lenovo Processor>>>Dell Processor.
> 
> I would suggest you buy offline.




Thanks a lot, that settles it then. Will go with Lenovo. Hopefully i'll try to find a local seller.
Thanks a lot guys. Seriously


----------



## AbhMkh (May 20, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*



joshi.varun91 said:


> Thanks a lot, that settles it then. Will go with Lenovo. Hopefully i'll try to find a local seller.
> Thanks a lot guys. Seriously



Word of caution though, if flipkart mentions the specs correctly then this G500 has an 8570 ati card which is prehistoric.......its quite outdated now and you can imagine well it will age.

I would never recommend this laptop to anyone


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 20, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*



AbhMkh said:


> Word of caution though, if flipkart mentions the specs correctly then this G500 has an 8570 ati card which is prehistoric.......its quite outdated now and you can imagine well it will age.
> 
> I would never recommend this laptop to anyone



+1 I completely agree!
Check specs with Lenovo!


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

*Re: Budget Laptop mainly for Adobe After Effects, Photoshop, Gaming (if possible ), Immediate Purcha*

The thing is a good gpu in this range is only provided by Samsung. ATI sunpro 8570m is more less equivalent in performance to Gt 820 which is again based on prehistoric Fermi architecture. The advantage of the lenovo over the Dell is its very strong cpu.


----------



## AbhMkh (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> The thing is a good gpu in this range is only provided by Samsung. ATI sunpro 8570m is more less equivalent in performance to Gt 820 which is again based on prehistoric Fermi architecture. The advantage of the lenovo over the Dell is its very strong cpu.



Not really, if one considers thr gaming benchmarks on notebookcheck,820m still has some juice(because nvidia likes to overclock its cards) whereas 8570m is just plain bad.


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 20, 2014)

Then what would you recommend ? @[AbhMkh]


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Not really, if one considers thr gaming benchmarks on notebookcheck,820m still has some juice(because nvidia likes to overclock its cards) whereas 8570m is just plain bad.



Just look at 3D Mark 11 performance which measures DirectX 11 gaming performance.
*www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-8570M.86985.0.html
*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-820M.108477.0.html

They differ by 1 point.
The poor benchmarks of games is because it was always tested with a very weak "U" CPU which could happen with the 820m also if the OP decides to buy the Dell Vostro.


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> Just look at 3D Mark 11 performance which measures DirectX 11 gaming performance.
> *www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-8570M.86985.0.html
> *www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-820M.108477.0.html
> 
> ...



I guess the processor means a lot, and as per notebookcheck , there isnt godly difference between the two GPU. Still confused


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

joshi.varun91 said:


> I guess the processor means a lot, and as per notebookcheck , there isnt godly difference between the two GPU. Still confused



I would recommend the Lenovo. Go for whichever you find best.


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> I would recommend the Lenovo. Go for whichever you find best.



I guess processor would matter more while rendering videos, i most probably wont be playing many games, concentrating more on After effects, photoshop and lightroom. Multitasking is required. Its cause of the limitations of my previous laptop due to which i wasn't able to explore more of After effects, which really fascinated me. Waiting 4-5hrs for a 5 min video to render, just to find it useless, was disappointing.

Games if BlackOps2 works fine, then im fine with it, since that's one game where my older laptop bottomed out. I tend to go back to older games like Max Payne etc. BTW, would Max Payne 3 work ?


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2014)

^^Newer games can be a problem at a later stage but older games will work fine
Go with Lenovo


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 20, 2014)

$hadow said:


> ^^Newer games can be a problem at a later stage but older games will work fine
> Go with Lenovo


Thanks for the suggestions. Will go check local availability today.


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2014)

Any time


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 22, 2014)

Hi, sorry for bumping it again, 
Today i went to a local store and they are giving lenovo g510 382843, for 40k which is almost the same as the one i mentioned before (g500) but with 4200m proccy. Should i go with this ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 22, 2014)

Mention full specs!


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2014)

There are 3 or 4 models of g510 mention exactly what specs did you check out?


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 22, 2014)

Really sorry for my ignorance in mentioning the laptop.
The laptop im talking about is this

Specs:
PROCESSOR
Processor	Core i5 (4th Gen)
Variant	4200M
Chipset	QM87
Brand	Intel
Clock Speed	2.5 GHz with Turbo Boost Upto 3.1 GHz
Cache	3 MB

GRAPHICS
Dedicated Graphics Memory Type	DDR3
Dedicated Graphics Memory Capacity	2 GB
Graphic Processor	ATI Sunpro 8570


Is this the best laptop , for my requirements in 40k ?


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 23, 2014)

Bump, buying a laptop today, should i go with the above mentioned lenovo?


----------



## $hadow (May 23, 2014)

Yeah go for it


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 23, 2014)

thanks


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 23, 2014)

joshi.varun91 said:


> Really sorry for my ignorance in mentioning the laptop.
> The laptop im talking about is this
> 
> Specs:
> ...



Go go go!

Congrats for purchase


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 23, 2014)

congos for the purchase.
i too have the exact same lappy.
a bit heavy but ignorable if you want plenty of power within this much money.
i bought it for 37782 from snapdeal

- - - Updated - - -

edit : i'm adding an 8 gb ram stick soon.
so it will be 12 then.


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 23, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> congos for the purchase.
> i too have the exact same lappy.
> a bit heavy but ignorable if you want plenty of power within this much money.
> i bought it for 37782 from snapdeal
> ...



how come so cheap? The local store a** called me up just now to tell that this is not in stock, and that it has been discontinued ( i call BS on this ). He asked me to go with s510p and told it has the same config, slimmer and 2k costlier. 

I guess ill be going with Snapdeal? Is it ok to buy from them? Cause lenovo.com/in/en say that these shops arent authorized resellers on their homepage. Hence im a bit skeptical.

Also can you help me get the price down for the same?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 23, 2014)

not sure about the "authorise reseller" problem
the time i bought that lkaptop, it was priced at 41276 ( + or - few bucks)
a new year offer reduced it to  39.982k  ( + or - few bucks) and a further discount coupon of 3 percent brought it to 37782 bucks.

but if it is discontinued, cant be sure.
the s510p is thinner. and if you can loose out on the grafics card, its available for 35.79k on flipkart : *www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-s5...=b_3&ref=3aeab49b-01ea-4b8a-add0-10159241a3ba

*but this doesn't have a graphics card*


BTW, flipkart shows the webcam on G510 as 720p HD, believe me, it sucks. its not more than 0.3 MP


----------



## seamon (May 23, 2014)

Just on a side note, if you want the "best performing laptop" within 40k then you can buy this:
*www.snapdeal.com/product/lenovo-g510-59398411-laptop-4th/1805117198
and replace CPU with a core i7 4702MQ which costs as low as 10k.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 23, 2014)

can we replace processors on a laptop that easily ?
and are those mobile processors available in retail at such decent prices.
I'll be seriously damned. 

- - - Updated - - -

edit : googled. its possible but go through this first : 
*www.intel.com/support/processors/sb/CS-034408.htm


----------



## seamon (May 23, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> can we replace processors on a laptop that easily ?
> and are those mobile processors available in retail at such decent prices.
> I'll be seriously damned.



1.In laptops where the CPUs are not soldered --->yes!(Lenovo ones usually)
2.This will most likely void the warranty.
3.One has to be very careful when opening the laptop(make sure you don't have static electricity on you).
4.A good thermal paste is recommended but this CPU will take as much power and produce as much heat as a core i5M processor.
5.You won't get "retail" processors. Intel sells directly to OEMs and custom laptop builders. Such processors are available at eBay. A trustworthy seller with the tag "Top rated Plus" is suggested.
6. eg. *www.ebay.com/itm/QTY-1x-Intel-CPU-...DEN-/141293547769?pt=CPUs&hash=item20e5c070f9


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 23, 2014)

also available on Newegg, much complicated process, AFAIK 
and i7 mobile proccys are available for atleast 23k bucks.
buying a laptop having i7 inbuilt will be better, IMO.

it will cost about 50k even after he finds a person ready to buy the removed i3 processor.
surely not worth the hassle and the price too.


----------



## seamon (May 23, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> edit : googled. its possible but go through this first :
> *www.intel.com/support/processors/sb/CS-034408.htm



The problem occurs when you try to match an older chipset with the next gen processor series.
No problems for Haswell because it uses a brand new socket. The problems will arise if one tries to put a Broadwell processor in it.

- - - Updated - - -



mastercool8695 said:


> also available on Newegg, much complicated process, AFAIK
> and i7 mobile proccys are available for atleast 23k bucks.
> buying a laptop having i7 inbuilt will be better, IMO.
> 
> ...



I have shown you a link for i7 MQ for 10k bucks. No need to sell the i3. Obviously buying an i7 laptop is a better option but the cheapest one costs around 56k.


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 23, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> not sure about the "authorise reseller" problem
> the time i bought that lkaptop, it was priced at 41276 ( + or - few bucks)
> a new year offer reduced it to  39.982k  ( + or - few bucks) and a further discount coupon of 3 percent brought it to 37782 bucks.
> 
> ...



Wow this really getting irritating and confusing. I was about to order from flipkart through COD, but a friend of mine told there is some weird policy that if you opt for COD the 30 days replacement guarantee isnt there...i dunno man, im really getting irritated and confused and gave my piece of mind to the shopkeeper.
He assured me of the laptop, then i went ahead got hold of finances now hes asking me to go for a new one,costlier one.
I actually do not have a penny above 40k. Guess will have to wait 

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Just on a side note, if you want the "best performing laptop" within 40k then you can buy this:
> *www.snapdeal.com/product/lenovo-g510-59398411-laptop-4th/1805117198
> and replace CPU with a core i7 4702MQ which costs as low as 10k.



Thanks for the suggestion but i'm way out of the league for adventures like these !!!


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 23, 2014)

I cant really make more than 40k, so thinking of settling down with the dell @39k.
Compustore, dells official seller, is giving 1 year accidental coverage and warranty, and a targus bag. Cool for 39k? 
Lenovo g510(the one im looking at) costs 43k , 4k difference justified ? 
Ahhhh im going mad


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 23, 2014)

which dell model. 
can you refer to the link please ?
dell packs ULV processors in most of their laptops. so, lenovo will be better.
but first, link to the dell model please.


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 23, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> which dell model.
> can you refer to the link please ?
> dell packs ULV processors in most of their laptops. so, lenovo will be better.
> but first, link to the dell model please.



Apologies! Check This . . .


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 23, 2014)

dont know about the GPU, but the processor is inferior to the lenovo one.
its 4210U U for ULV for Ultra low voltage.
it uses less power, but also delivers less power.
let more replies slide in.


----------



## seamon (May 23, 2014)

^If anyone is up for a benchmarking competition, I am ready for it.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 23, 2014)

i have a budget essential G510 laptop with i5 4200M
you have yogas and inspirons.
kuch toh socho bhai

what do you guys think? Can my i5 4200M reach much alongside with your i7 4500U
anyways your's is worth more than 70k AFAIK,
mine is 37.782k , so no fair cometition .


----------



## seamon (May 23, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> i have a budget essential G510 laptop with i5 4200M
> you have yogas and inspirons.
> kuch toh socho bhai
> 
> ...



Just so you know, i5 4200M>i7 4500U


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> Just so you know, i5 4200M>i7 4500U



yep.
just found out.
but very close.


----------



## AbhMkh (May 24, 2014)

joshi.varun91 said:


> Wow this really getting irritating and confusing. I was about to order from flipkart through COD, but a friend of mine told there is some weird policy that if you opt for COD the 30 days replacement guarantee isnt there...i dunno man, im really getting irritated and confused and gave my piece of mind to the shopkeeper.
> He assured me of the laptop, then i went ahead got hold of finances now hes asking me to go for a new one,costlier one.
> I actually do not have a penny above 40k. Guess will have to wait
> 
> ...




Why don't you get a desktop ?. For 40K a desktop will have MUCH MORE POWER TO OFFER THAN ANY AVAILABLE LAPTOP.

If you don't want to have a desktop assembled, get one of these ready-made configs.

*www.compuindia.com/dell-desktops/d...ron-desktop-3647-i5-4440-4gb-ram-1tb-hdd.html

This system is very powerful and will meet all your requirements with the added advantage of being upgradable.


Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 24, 2014)

^^ +1 
if OP can do without mobility, desktop will be far much better.


----------



## thekingstallion (May 24, 2014)

How about this laptop?

*www.flipkart.com/hp-15-d103tx-note...36272834554,1t1,e,hp+15+d103tx,m,,mobile,,,,,


----------



## seamon (May 24, 2014)

thekingstallion said:


> How about this laptop?
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/hp-15-d103tx-note...36272834554,1t1,e,hp+15+d103tx,m,,mobile,,,,,



hmmm... good one.


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> hmmm... good one.



Sorry for the late reply guys.

Desktop option is ok, but i prefer a mobile option, moreover the desktop wont have moniter, ups etc right ? No money to buy that separately.

HP, though everyone (including me) had qualms about HP; overheating issues especially, even mine(1110ax) used to be like an oven, some attribute it to the AMD processor, anyways, even though i used my HP to the max and a very rouge usage, it lasted me 5 years and thats pretty great acc to me. Even the build quality was way better than the other laptops.
I'll check it out. Going to the local reliance digital store tomorrow. Will finalize something!!!!!!!


heheh, but hows MacBookAir ( emi option ofcourse  ). 3 of my closest friends have that, and they are mad about it. One of them uses after effects albeit not hardcore, just normal stuff, and he told its pretty good. (13 inch core i5 dual core 1.3Ghz, retailing at 66k from currentz chandigarh). And they were like , yea you'll get better config, but apple does it best. (not starting an apple vs window war). Also, its so slim and very portable, great battery life. 

I'm sorry but im really fickle minded, my mind wanders a lot and i base my decision on others opinions  To tell you the truth i even checked out desktops you guys suggested and had a half mind in buyin that  hahaha


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 24, 2014)

joshi.varun91 said:


> Sorry for the late reply guys.
> 
> Desktop option is ok, but i prefer a mobile option, moreover the desktop wont have moniter, ups etc right ? No money to buy that separately.
> 
> ...



you can have a good desktop WITH monitor and UPS, etc within 40k
but since you say mobility, here goes mobility. 
i'd suggest the HP one. 
laptops will heat up when you do adobe stuff.
its your choice. 
EMI will kind of bind you. but thats just my mentality. you think about yours and go forward. 
it would be better if you buy from flipkart then reliance digital as in reliance digital and many others like it have higher prices.
they might, though give you freebies. so calculate and choose.


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 25, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> you can have a good desktop WITH monitor and UPS, etc within 40k
> but since you say mobility, here goes mobility.
> i'd suggest the HP one.
> laptops will heat up when you do adobe stuff.
> ...



thanks a lot man, i really sound silly! Will check out and finalize tomorrow 
Thanks really.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 25, 2014)

joshi.varun91 said:


> thanks a lot man, i really sound silly! Will check out and finalize tomorrow
> Thanks really.



not silly.
its a human trait buddy. 
happens with everyone.


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 25, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> not silly.
> its a human trait buddy.
> happens with everyone.



Lets hope i get hold of 'some' laptop tomorrow ! Will keep this thread updated 

PS: btw can you point me to a cheap, good, Sata USB converter. Have imp data in my old laptop, need it asap.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 25, 2014)

joshi.varun91 said:


> Lets hope i get hold of 'some' laptop tomorrow ! Will keep this thread updated
> 
> PS: btw can you point me to a cheap, good, Sata USB converter. Have imp data in my old laptop, need it asap.



do you have a large pendrive or external Hard Disk or LAN Cable ?
it would save you approximately 350 bucks(on ebay.in)
you can also get them locally


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 25, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> do you have a large pendrive or external Hard Disk or LAN Cable ?
> it would save you approximately 350 bucks(on ebay.in)
> you can also get them locally


I have all three of those! But i dont have a SATA Connector?! Can you point me to the ebay link for it ?

Hey btw, June 2 is WWDC conference, apple might roll out new macbook air ... hahahah  

- - - Updated - - -

OK. So here's the deal. 

MacBook air isnt my cup of tea, i really don't see the practicality of the MBA for my purpose. Asking my 4 friends who have the same 13inch Macbook Air was fruitless, as the only defense they gave against the high price ( medium config ) was that " Just buy it only then you'll realize the power of MacOS as compared to windows ". I like playing games, i love post processing high res pictures and video editing. I think the MBA will be a bottleneck to my wants.

So finalized between these 3 :
1) HP
2) Dell
3) Lenovo
4) Macbook Air ( snapdeal : 62k ) : really need a strong reason.

I promise this is the last time i bug you guys  
I'm leaning towards HP. Cheap, strong config.

Sorry i dont know how to mention someone!


mastercool8695 said:


> your insight please





$hadow said:


> your insight please





kunalgujarathi said:


> your insight please





seamon said:


> your insight please


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 26, 2014)

if i were to buy a laptop, i'd have gone with either of the two : HP or Lenovo .
i'd stay away from ULV processors (in dell model)

to mention a person , type their username prefixed by "@"
like :
 [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 26, 2014)

Definitely HP but caution about snap deal !
Go to local HP dealer shop show him Snapdeal site and bargain to that price!He might give u!

Next is get personal hands on Lenovo and HP!
As build quality matters!Lenovo is great at it as always!

Only HP gives you 820m>8570


----------



## $hadow (May 26, 2014)

Do one thing go and check out both HP and Lenovo models personally.  There are times when you might like one over the another.  So checking personally might help. Go for either of the two.


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Do one thing go and check out both HP and Lenovo models personally.  There are times when you might like one over the another.  So checking personally might help. Go for either of the two.



Thanks. 
But yesterday i went to the reliance digital store and pathetic service there. They have very few laptops and the guy had no idea about anything. He's very happy to say 2GB gpu, but i asked which one, hes like there are only 2 models, nvidia and ati. I asked which ATI, he told there is only one. I went to catalyst and showed him, he told thats serial number. Ok thanks 

I'm in mysore, really dont know many shops here as im new to the place. hence going with the online option. Many have advised me to wait till 2nd june for WWDC and wait for the refreshed air lineup. Maybe prices for the current air might go down. dunno.


----------



## $hadow (May 26, 2014)

joshi.varun91 said:


> Thanks.
> But yesterday i went to the reliance digital store and pathetic service there. They have very few laptops and the guy had no idea about anything. He's very happy to say 2GB gpu, but i asked which one, hes like there are only 2 models, nvidia and ati. I asked which ATI, he told there is only one. I went to catalyst and showed him, he told thats serial number. Ok thanks
> 
> I'm in mysore, really dont know many shops here as im new to the place. hence going with the online option. Many have advised me to wait till 2nd june for WWDC and wait for the refreshed air lineup. Maybe prices for the current air might go down. dunno.


waiting do not hurt but waiting too much will sometimes becomes a pain. Since june is round the corner better wait.


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> waiting do not hurt but waiting too much will sometimes becomes a pain. Since june is round the corner better wait.



yes, sounds better to wait


----------



## $hadow (May 26, 2014)

joshi.varun91 said:


> yes, sounds better to wait


But remember only till a reasonable time


----------



## joshi.varun91 (May 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> But remember only till a reasonable time



Hahahaha  Well said brother, well said


----------



## $hadow (May 26, 2014)

joshi.varun91 said:


> hahahaha :d:d:d well said brother, well said


Stick around


----------



## adisingh (Jun 24, 2014)

[MENTION=282351]joshi.varun91[/MENTION] Hey man, which laptop you bought ???


----------



## joshi.varun91 (Jun 25, 2014)

hey guys,
sorry for the delayed reply. When the new digit website was launched, i was not able to login. But i kept checking this thread.
Anyways , i went with the Macbook Air 13 inch. Got it from Snapdeal at 63k.

I was initially not inclined to go for it, but as i said previously, my friends and family, both literally forced me to go for it. And im just spellbounded by it. Its way too good. 

I haven't run After effects till now but did a lot of work on Lightroom, Photoshop and iMovie. iMovie in itself is such a great peace of software. Right now im thinking to go with Final cut pro or after effects,.
Anyways, there is NO lag at all. Boottime is max 4 seconds.
Totally worth the price, IMHO.


----------

